# Shape im Branchgraph einbinden ...



## Java3D_Anfänger (27. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

hoffe dass ich hier Hilfe bekomme. Ich habe ein Shape3D-Objekt mir auf dem Bildschirm anzeigen lassen. Nun möchte ich zur Laufzeit dieses Shape3D-Objekt durch ein anderes ersetzen, aber die Beleuchtung soll erhalten bleiben. Zum Beispiel einen Würfel durch eine Kugel ersetzen. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Jul 2004)

Weshalb sollte es denn nicht an sein?
Licht und Schape3D in eine BranchGroup packen, und das Shape3D ersetzen.


----------



## Java3D_Anfänger (28. Jul 2004)

Nun ich wollte eigentlich das Licht nicht nochmal neu setzen sondern nur das reine Shape-Objekt austauschen. Ich hab auch ein Problem das sich das Objekt um irgendwas dreht und nicht in der Mitte um das Zentrum. Gibt es da eine elegeante Lösung dafür?


----------

